# HPA Spring SALE: SHS Launch Shocks



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

*Spring SALE – SHS Launch Shocks*
With summer just around the corner now is a great time to take advantage of our fantastic offers on a limited number of suspension components!
*HPA is pleased to present for 10 days only, a special sale price on in stock inventory of MK4 AWD launch shocks!
When the shelf is bare, the sale is over!*
*MK4 AWD SHS Launch Shocks HPA-291*








Fits the following vehicles:
- MK4 AWD (All)
- Audi TT Quattro (Gen1)
- Audi A3 (8L) Quattro 
SHS rear Launch Shocks use KW Variant 3 technology to allow you to independently adjust the rebound and compression to achieve less squat and better traction on hard launches in a drag racing situation, or to induce more oversteer on a track car. 
Picture a car under hard acceleration at the starting line of a drag race; all weight transferring first to the rear of the chassis until the building inertia allows the car to regain the balance its front to rear equilibrium. This scenario is repeated with each shift of the gears as the car tears its way up the strip. 
During that time, the unweighted front drive axle is unable to transmit full power to the ground. By tightening up the compression on your rear shocks alone, the shock absorbers fight the weight transfer to keep down force over the front axle; resulting in better traction (and better quarter mile times). 
In a race track situation, you can set up the rear damping to create an oversteer reaction to help push the car through the twists and turns. 
Each set of Launch shocks includes 2 rear shock absorbers with adjusting tools.








*Testimonials:*

_Quote, originally posted by *GTItraveler* »_ Last week I took the car to Santa Cruz and for those of you who know the roads in the Santa Cruz mountains, highway 9 and 236, all I can say is this car sticks with no loss of comfort and the damping is super comfortable. Surprisingly the harder you push the car the smoother it feels with no loss in performance. For me, I am MORE THAN satisfied. All my criteria have been met without any sacrifice. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2144690


_Quote, originally posted by *Back2Dubs* »_ Yesterday I had the chance to run a full track day at Thunderhill Raceway with these dampers set to a '6' for compression and '8' for rebound (settings are accomplished by adjusting cross-drilled 'posts' at the top and bottom of the damper). Along with a H&R 21mm RASB and a H&R 25mm FASB riding on Yoko Advan Nuevo AD07 (adjusted to 38/39 psi 'hot' all around) the handling was spot on. I expected slight understeer that I could adjust for, but in the large constant radius of TH's turn #2 (for example) with smooth, steady acceleration I didn't notice any at all up to the tire's break-away point. Turn #6 produced a touch of oversteer upon entry, but easily controlable with slight throttle inputs.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2827934

*MSRP* 950.00 + shipping
*Spring Sale Price $665.00 + shipping ***

*Terms:*
_This sale is for IN STOCK items only, Sales ends June 12th 2008 while supplies last! It is a first come first serve with_ 
*NO rain checks, and sorry, no back orders.*
*Sale Valid for  Online Order Only*
_use your CC conveniently with Pay Pal._
All orders placed before 1pm PST will ship same day via expedited service
Limited to one set per customer.
_** Shipping is $50.00 to Continental USA or Canada. Overseas inquires please contact [email protected] for shipping quote._


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: HPA Spring SALE: SHS Launch Shocks ([email protected])*

Bump!


----------

